# reloading .243 for coyotes



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in the process of setting up a .243 for long range coyote hunting. I am also going to get into reloading,for reloads i'm leaning towards a 90-100 gr boat tail bullet to be able to buck the wind better. I also want a bullet that wont expand to rapidly and totally blow up the pelt. I know that the .243 will cause some pelt damage but I want to try and make it as minimal as possible. Any information about bullets that have worked well for you guys and just reloading in general would be great.

Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I worked up a load this summer with the 87 grain V-Max.

Damn accurate bullet, one of the better BCs for that weight range.

Haven't shot a coyote with it yet. Cant imagine its going to be what you'd call "fur friendly" though.

But, I stopped worrying about fur damage long ago. As long as im not blowing holes in em the size of my head. I can sew well enough to fool the fur buyer.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

when I loaded for coyotes i was ended up with the 87g Match, 87g v-max and the 90g berger match. They all had great accuracy. I also shot a lot of the 85g HPBT and 85g Spizers.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

85 gr Sierra Varminter, psp. 35 gr IMR 4895, cci large rifle primers. This load has worked very well, light damage, good accuracy, and only about 6 inches of holdover at 400 yards, based off of 1" high of center @100

I have tried the 57gr vmax, 60,70,80 gr FMJ, 60 gr HP, nothing seems to work as well as the 85 gr. I use 100 gr Hornady PSP for Deer, Same powder load


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So far I have loaded up Hornady 87 grain BTHP with Win 760 powder. Shot two deer last year with it, in addition to some coyotes. Fur damage wasn't bad, very lethal on the deer!

Next I am going to experiment with 85 grain Sierra BTHP and Varget.


----------



## Gotfishwalker (Apr 9, 2010)

A good long range load for the .243. Try 35.5gr of IMR 4064 with 87gr V-Max. This is a very accurate load and good to 800yds. I shoot this in tactical shoots. Made some up for my hunting buddy for yotes and they work good. A little hard on pelts inside of 150yds due to the speed, But real nice after that.

Smoke a pack a day


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I like a good, strongly constructed bullet for coyotes. For the .243 or 6mm Remington it is hard to beat an 85 grain Speer boat tail spitzer Hot Core. You only need about 3200 FPS to make that bullet shoot about same trajectory as a 55 grainer out of a .22-.250 out to 300 yards. You can work up a load of IMR-4350 or Reloder 17 that will make a real whiz bang coyote whacker.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have tried a lot of bullets in the .243 and .243 ackley over the years. Bullets 60 grains and under or heavily constructed 100-105 grainers were not too hard on fur. everything in between has been pretty messy.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.
And if you aren't after fur and want destruction=70 gr Speer HPBT at 3450-3500.Accurate as heck but a vaporizer.


----------

